# Re:pcos and pregnancy



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi hun

as you know im not preg and never have been however thats cos i only ovulated for the first time last month.

all i can say is my friend has pcos really badly and she fell preg on her first iui-she is now nearly 35 weeks preg(ish)

i know its very hard but we all have to stay positive that we will get our dreams of being parents!

take care and im always about if you need a chat

Luv
Mez xoxoxox


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hiya hun,

I know you've been having a rough ride of it recently, but I just wanted to share my experiences with you. I was diagnosed with PCOS when ttc without success in 1996. I was refered to fertility clinic of local hospital where I was given Clomid, I started on 25mg (too low) and nothing happened, then on 2nd cycle (at 50mg) I became pg and the result is the little man staring at you on the left.

I'm sure it's gonna happen for you real soon.

Take care sweetie

Emma xx


----------



## Rosie3 (Sep 9, 2003)

hi sweets

sorry to hear you are feeling down about it all. 
just wanted to tell you there is hope. i've known i've had pcos since i was 19. was ttc for about a year while waiting for consultant apts. i had up to 100mg of clomid that didn't work for me either...
i then had a laparoscopy where they found endo too! but they also did the ovarian diathermy whereby they laser some of the cysts away.
i then went back onto clomid at 50mg dose and fell pg after a couple of months. i'm now 29 weeks.
So there is hope.

i was very nervous about the lap as i'd never been in hospital let alone have an op. and when they told me i had endo too i was just gutted. but it did the trick! i've heard of other people who this has happened to also, so might be worth having a discussion with your doc about what other options are available to you.

are they taking day 21 blood tests to check you are ovulating on the clomid?

good luck & take care, it will happen even if it seems horrible now.
lots of love
rosie
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EHLD (prev. Lucas-Dunn) (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi Sweets!

I suffered a miscarriage in March last year, since then we have been ttc. I was diagnosed with pcos in October last year and referred to the hospital. I was prescribed metformin at the end of march this year. I started taking it on the 3rd of April. I then got a +ve pg test on the 9th of May! 
I have just had my first scan today and I am 6.5 weeks!

Don't give up hope it will happen!
Take Care
Lots of love and hugs
Emmaxxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Sweets

I was diagnosed severe PCOS. My first cycle didnt work had 43 follies but only 7 eggs.

2nd cycle was on the point of being abandoned due to not enough follies but we got 4 eggs and had a positive now have a little boy. I was given metformin before this cycle.

Just had 3rd cycle took metformin for longer this time. Had the biggest response 45 follies and 24 eggs. 15 fertilised had 2 put back and have 7 frosties. Got positive last week.

Dont give up there is hope wishing you lots of luck that you get your dream.

Love Kim x x x x


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Sweets,

Hopefully my story may give you some hope that this does work.

I finally got a diagnosis for PCOS last summer after having investigations as i'd only had 2-3 periods in 3 years (after Depo injections!). We'd not been ttc as I only got married Feb 03 but we knew we'd need help and didn't hang around once we started trying.

As soon as I was diagnosed I was put on Metformin and told to lose a stone in weight. I suprised the life out of the consultant by losing over a stone in 8 weeks. He then prescribed me 100mg clomid and I fell pregnant on the very first attempt and am now a big round 30+ weeks!!!

Please stay positive asd lots of the ladies on here have fallen pregnant whilst suffering PCOS. Wishing you lots and lots of luck

love

Shelley xxxxx


----------

